
Ping – The World's Smallest GPS Locator for Anything That Moves - PingGPS
Ping is the world&#x27;s smallest, always on, personal GPS locator for anything that moves. It uses Bluetooth, GPS, and GSM satellites for advanced locating. Find out more at www.pinggps.com!
======
savethefuture
Does this require a sim card and a monthly sim charge in order to use this?

